# Bike Helmet Recommendation: GO.



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

I've joined the ranks of bike commuters, bailing off the train at WAS and pedaling the last two miles to the Navy Yard on a trusty Capital Bikeshare steed.

Now most of you would say that I'm exceptionally hard headed (and you may well be right), but even my head isn't hard enough to fend off an impact.

I haven't ridden a bike since I was a kid, and I don't recall if I ever actually owned a helmet. I'm sure I must have at some point. Anyhow, I need one that isn't crap. I'd especially like one that I can clip some lights to in order to enhance my visibility (which El Capitan autocorrected to "disability", maybe he's trying to tell me something), especially as summer winds down and my commute enters the dusk dawn hours. Who can point me in the right direction?

Recommendations for ZOMGBRIGHT lights to keep people from hitting me also cheerfully accepted.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 24, 2015)

Go to a bicycle store that sells only "decent" bicycles and have them fit you for a helmet. It should fit squarely on your head and should be snug. You should also discuss lights with the clerks at the store. Most likely everyone working at the bike store is an avid cyclist.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2015)

Good idea Ryan! I can't help with the Helmet or Lights, but consider getting a Reflective Safety Vest or Jacket to wear. Washington drivers pay no attentiom to cyclists,pedestrians or even other vehicles!

I'm sure a Bicycle Shop will be able to help you out, they're usually pretty gung ho folks about cycling as Penny said!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2015)

pennyk said:


> Go to a bicycle store that sells only "decent" bicycles and have them fit you for a helmet. It should fit squarely on your head and should be snug. You should also discuss lights with the clerks at the store. Most likely everyone working at the bike store is an avid cyclist.


You mean talk to real people? Like out in the world? Ewww!!!


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh, you're going to shame me into doing the same, eh? But I'm not sure where the capital bikes share site is near 12th and Pennsylvania Ave. And I couldn't see doing it in bad winter weather. On the other, the less I ride the metro in downtown rush hour, the better my blood pressure.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's how I see it - the circulator bus costs a dollar per trip. Metro is even more. The annual membership was $85, so if I take more than 85 trips, then I've broken even (with the added benefit of faster trips and doing something a little healthy). That's only a little over 40 days of biking, which should be easy to accomplish. If it's stupid hot, cold, or raining and I don't feel like riding, I can skip the day and not feel bad.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 25, 2015)

Just stumbled upon this after seeing this thread...I have no opinion regarding this product.

This guy is seeking "investment" to go into production.

*The ultimate bicycle helmet with brake lights and turn signals to help cyclists stay safe and visible on the road.*

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/819484536/lumos-a-next-generation-bicycle-helmet


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 25, 2015)

I'd also consider a reflectorized vest, even something as dorky as this. I bicycle to work on city streets, and don't ever want a motorist to be able to claim, "I didn't see him."

Remember that when you are route-planning that the best route by bicycle is rarely the best route by car. I notice that DCDot has bicycle maps of the city, which might well be useful.

If you haven't bicycled much since youth, you might want to think about bicycling strategies. I'm generally a proponent of vehicular cycling, but off course, I deal with Twin Cities drivers, who are generally very low key. I moved from the DC area 15 years ago, so maybe it's changed, but I've never lived in a place with drivers who were quite as hostile to others on the road.

In any case, good move. There have been many mornings when I didn't want to bicycle to work, but I have hardly ever been sorry afterwards that I did it.

I'll also repeat *pennyk'*s suggestion of getting your helmet and lights at a local bicycle shop. I've always gotten good advice.


----------

